
Home Depot co-founder to donate $5.8B fortune, support Trump for re-election - specifications
https://www.ajc.com/news/local/atlanta-billionaire-plans-give-almost-all-away/gHi8FZhfwh4dFmaXCQksKK/
======
olivermarks
Campaign finance reform can't come soon enough

------
smt88
The title makes it sound as though he's donating his entire fortune to support
Trump.

Thankfully, the article goes on to clarify:

> _" Marcus said his political giving remains far smaller than what he gives
> to philanthropic causes and what he plans to give in the future._

> *"After he dies, 80 to 90 percent of whatever is left of his wealth will go
> to his foundation, which in turn will give to philanthropic causes, he
> said."

